# Dowels to attach cross support ro trestle legs



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

I am considering using large 1 inch dowels glued in to attach the support beam to the legs on a large Trestle table that I am building. Will this be problematic in the sense it may interfere with wood movement and also strength? See the attached pics of drawing and mockup.
Thank you.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You should be fine. This would be no different than using a Domino,etc,,


----------

